# PICS - My Turtle Pens



## PATMAN (Mar 31, 2008)

These pictures were taken last summer.

I thought you'd like to see a couple of my turtle pens. Ok, how about 7 of my turtles pens! I also have an 8th pen not pictured that I keep my star tortoises in. It looks like the ones on the right. I move it around so they have fresh grass and weeds to eat.

I built the first four on the left of the picture. The three on the right I bought already made as Rabbit Runs.

They were a real pain to put in. My ground is not level and is full of rocks! I plan on rebuilding the brown one this year as well as redoing all the interiors with softer soil to make it easier for them to dig in and lay eggs.

I keep mostly box turtles but also have a few tortoises. All my pens are staked to the ground and are locked. This is to protect them from raccoons, hawks, and bears! That's my dog shelly guarding them.












Here are some inside shots. In this pen I keep some of my Florida box turtles.





In this pen I keep my pair of large Gulf Coast Box turtles.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 31, 2008)

Those are really nice setups Pat


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Great setups Patrick, nice looking turtles and Shelly is Beautiful


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 31, 2008)

Man florida boxies are great! Awesome pens. How hard are they to build?


----------



## tortania (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow! Nice!!


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 31, 2008)

Awsome setups!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 31, 2008)

That looks really great!


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice Pens Patrick.. And beautiful boxies!!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice indeed, Patrick.
I was thinking about building something like that, only smaller, for a yearling hermanns this summer.
let me ask you this: since there is no floor on the cages, have you had any issues with escapees? 
my hermann is quite the digger...


----------



## PATMAN (Apr 1, 2008)

Being the ground is so hard and rocky, no problems yet. However where, they hide at, the covered area, I do have some ceramic floor tiles there so they can's dig down and under. I might put some wire mesh in theose areas in case they might dig underneath.


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice setup... love the guard doggie addition too LOL

I'm not a turtle gal, i assume they need it to be a wet humid place? do you put on the sprinkers for that on dry days?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice setup 

__________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)


----------

